# Lake Cable.



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Just wanting to hear others experience on this lake. I have never fished it. You have to have property on it or be a member from what I understand. One guy I used to work with would catch over 35 largemouth plus a ton of pickeral in like an hour or so.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

StarkFisherman said:


> Just wanting to hear others experience on this lake. I have never fished it. You have to have property on it or be a member from what I understand. One guy I used to work with would catch over 35 largemouth plus a ton of pickeral in like an hour or so.


I was told recently that as a property owner, this persons brother had to pay $1,000 dollar a year fee for a fishing pass for friends, and relatives. And that his guests could only fish from his yard. Don't know how true it is though.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

I have only fished it once quite a few years ago with a friend who has grandparents that live there... caught 2 decent largemouth in the short amount of time I was there from her dock.

My gf now though has a friend who has relatives there and she said they fish there all the time and do fairly well from what I hear so maybe ill get out there with them sometime this summer.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I grew up fishing on this lake back in the mid 80's through about the mid 90's. It was a pretty amazing fishery back then. Just about any species you wanted to target you could usually find good numbers and size of them. We usually targeted Bass and caught many nice Largemouth. HUGE Catfish in there and tons of Chain Pickeral in there too. Haven't heard much about it in the last couple years, but I heard maybe five years ago it was still producing many nice fish.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I also grew up fishing Lake Cable.............what a great lake !! Water as clear as gin most days and full of huge panfish and bass. Watched my Dad break off a 7+ pound Walleye, and the canals were the best part........ I can't ever remember seeing a more "fishy " looking lake. I don'tever remember being skunked on that water.

I fished it in the 70's mostly.............excellent lake.  

I always wondered if it was still great.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Always wanted to fish it but never got the opportunity.

I've heard of smallmouth and big walleye in there. 
I was at a Lake Cable Sportmans Club Steak dinner years ago and a guy told me they were actually buying crawfish for the lake! That was a jaw-dropper for me.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I've a friend that lives on the lake and I know that something was brewing, because he said he had to pay roughly 1500 a yr for something or another and since he's retiring from our shop this month, he wouldn't be able to afford it no more. That was 9-10 mos. ago he told me, so I don't recall the specifics...... Whether it was what was mentioned before me or something else, but as I recall, it's new......!!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

its Still a great place to fish.Our V.P. lives there and I'm lucky enough to fish it once a year.Hes a bass guy so thats what we target when i go.There a are tons to be caught. It is VERY private lake .

I grew up in that area .We would pay and fish Lake o Springs as kids and sneak over and hit Lake Cable.Never lasted to long and that was before it was all built up.Was just small little cottages type houses now its million dollar plus homes or i should say land.

I've seen a few eyes come out of there and huge pan fish.

I'm sure they have BIG dues to help maintain the Lake. It is stocked almost every year with something.

Come to think about its time for our annual O.S.M 
THATS OFF SITE MEETING...LOL


----------

